# Anyone seen this GH before?



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Using this at the moment im doing 3iu a day sleep is fantastic and have lost loads of my gut in 4 weeks,I know it dosent look the best and is prob just china stuff re badged?am i rite?Had no sides with it stiffness ect.

Would just like to know if anyone else has seen or used them cheers.



Must add to this that im now shooting this in the delt IM as subQ shots were given me itchy welts!!thats the only issue ive had.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

No idea.

But the itchy welts is something i associate with teh 'chinese' growth using hospital stuff now and never get that anymore.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol 'Eurotropin' i can guarantee it's made in China, in fact i'm sure i heard it was... doesn't mean it's crap though

To the OP, it's just relabeled Chinese generics, could be good, could be crap


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

All I an say is welts are not a good sign.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

ok lads thanks for the replys strange how it goes in delts and is fine ive read it could be 192aa rather than 191 this stuff is just a UGL making stickers am i correct?

my sleep is very good at the moment and i feel very tiered still in the morning lol.them welts were a [email protected] big red lumps.

Is it normal to lose nearly a stone in 4 weeks without dieting or c.v work whilst on GH?


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

MXD said:


> All I an say is welts are not a good sign.


what are the welts related to mate ive read a few different things but cant make sense of it its lie a can of worms on GH lol


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I've read that the welts can be a sign of 192aa..


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

is it normal to lose just under a stone in 4 weeks on GH sleep has been amazing thats the biggest thing ive noticed sleep sonn as i hit the pillow and never wake up lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well it won't be 192aa in my opinion as making this is no cheaper than making 191aa so there is no value in doing this.

If you have dropped a stone in 4 weeks it won't be all fat, granted some will and the GH will be a contributing factor but I would bet a good portion of this is not fat but water.......but it does not matter what it is if you happy with the GH but it is rebranded generic...


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice1 pscarb thanks for the reply,yeah its not all fat no way deff water as skin on top off hands look thinner so water like you say may change now ive added 3ml of sus a week

i was worried about it as them welts wasnt good,but delts are fine no pain ect.will no better in another 3 or 4 months time.

i know some people say blue tops are wack and some say they are good these seem ok just wondered if anyone else had seen them or used them thank again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The problem with Generics is consistency but all non licenced GH are generics some good some bad so as I mentioned you are seeing results so no worries, I have used some great blue tops in the past....


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks for that gives me a piece of mindworrying stuff this GH when your paying big dollars for it.

just one other thing if you dont mind mate i get up early and shoot this then wait a hour before i eat does this matter at all?i like to eat soon as im downstairs lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no need to wait any time before injecting your GH so you can get up jab it then have breakfast


----------



## symills (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi

Just joined site. ****************

Cheers

Simon



sniper83 said:


> Using this at the moment im doing 3iu a day sleep is fantastic and have lost loads of my gut in 4 weeks,I know it dosent look the best and is prob just china stuff re badged?am i rite?Had no sides with it stiffness ect.
> 
> Would just like to know if anyone else has seen or used them cheers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

symills said:


> Hi
> 
> Just joined site. ******************
> 
> ...


Suggest reading the rules...can't ask for sources..


----------



## symills (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry never got that far ....Just posted after reading some of forum


----------



## symills (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry never got that far ....Just posted after reading some of forum  Where are the rules lots of sections. Sorry dont mean sources then , but product read on forum that maybe a problem that Scimex has bad side effects can anyone reccomend safest product currently known? Thanks

Si


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

You should remove that name of the source in your first post mate..or a mod will be along shortly and do it..

Anyway I took a look at that "scimex" there just generic blue tops by the looks of it..

Have a read of the posts in this section of the forum..plenty of info on hygetropin, riptropin etc


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> there is no need to wait any time before injecting your GH so you can get up jab it then have breakfast


Thanks mate thank god for that lol.


----------

